# Paragon3 and Rolling Thunder



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Got a BLI 2015 product catalog couple days ago in the mail. Looks like all the new
Bli products will have Paragon3 sound and rolling thunder. From the catalog I could 
not tell what the difference with paragon2 and paragon3. Rolling thunder seems to
be a sound system mounted under the layout. BLI says it is thunder you can feel.
It has a subwoofer and as engine gets near rolling thunder kicks in and fades as train
goes away. I haven't read every word of the description but that seems to be the gist.


----------

